# This is How I make my Braided Polymer blanks



## rdabpenman (Aug 14, 2019)

I make my Braided Polymer blanks are very easy to make and have a great look and tactile feel.

Les

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2019)

Fantastic tutorial! Loaded with pictures and so clear and easy to understand. Thanks for sharing! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 14, 2019)

Les, do you sell these? If so, PM me the details on the second pen shown. Thanks,


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Les.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 14, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks for the tutorial!


Eric, change your avatar, man. That thing is scaring us. Put up anything but a demon clown.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 14, 2019)

@FranklinWorkshops 
Better Larry?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 14, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @FranklinWorkshops
> Better Larry?


Now that works for me. Cute dog for sure.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 14, 2019)

Les YOU. ARE. THE. MAN.


----------



## TimR (Aug 14, 2019)

Les, very nice tutorial. That being said...not sure I'll get up the gumption to try. Just curious though, you refer to the stainless braid as 'nylon', did I miss something?


----------



## DKMD (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s cool! Definitely on my list of things to try!


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tutorial. Les is the man for sure, outstanding products and excellent tutorials.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 16, 2019)

That is really cool, I have never made a pen before but if I ever get my house finished and my lathe set up again it is on my bucket list.


----------

